# replica of my Figure 8 car



## BIGDAWG65 (Mar 14, 2011)

I built this when I used to race Figure 8 at my local track.
This started out as a Monogram Tony Stewart Kit. Homemade front bumper and some interior work.


----------



## 62R/CRACING (May 14, 2010)

BIGDAWG65 said:


> I built this when I used to race Figure 8 at my local track.
> This started out as a Monogram Tony Stewart Kit. Homemade front bumper and some interior work.


That bumper looks like the ones i see on 18 wheelers up here running on the highways.They aloud them to be that large on the front. The car looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDAWG65 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks....yeah it was a big push bumper. some guys choose to run just a square tube for a bumper. Its all open comp.


----------



## stibbs (Mar 29, 2011)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## BIGDAWG65 (Mar 14, 2011)

Heres the real car..


----------

